# Beginner travel trailer?



## Frank90 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello! 

I'm looking into buying my 1st travel trailer and I'd like something no more than 20ft. I don't have a huge budget (10k) and I'm looking for something that can sleep 4 people. 

So my concerns are that I have a few passengers that are on the larger side (300+ pounds) and I am looking for something more utilitarian. I'm more concerned with durability, longer-lasting, etc than I am luxury. 

I'm very much new to this so please bear with me. 

Thanks

Frank


----------

